# Portable desktop!?



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

K here are some stats of my computer not the best but hey it runs good lol:
AMD Athlon 2600+,120gig Seaget HDD,60gig WD HDD,CD-Burner,DVD-Drive,Geforce fx5200 and orcourse the lcd screen ! check it out hers teh pic. Ill also write some stuff on how i did it and what troubles i ran into










I'll also post some mroe pictures soon. This is a really thin LCD by MAG make sure u get a thin one otherwise u run into troubles.

1. make sure u take measurements and plan every step or other wise ur doomed

2. cut the hole (i did it with a band saw = not good idea) thers case cutters at compusa

3. make sure when u put int he lcd u got enough room inside to fit it in i almost ran into trouble cause the casing of all the HDD and CD/DVD drives was int eh way but i got that fixed. 

4. make a halter for the lcd or use some 3m doublesided heavy duty tape which i did and holds since about 2 years !

5.install it

TADA you got ur portable desktop :wink:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

That looks pretty sweet...how hot does it get in there, and what kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Pretty snazy but how does this affect cooling?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I actually foudn out that this is a pretty cool LCD and its not increasing the heat at all what i decided to rip up some HDD fans like bay fans and put em on the back and that helps. I thouhg why not rip open the sides around the screen and make it netting with plexy glass and put some blue cathode lgiths behind it just for show but i think it would effect you from seing the screen better so im not so sure to do it or not to do it. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Hawaiian Boy (Oct 1, 2004)

That's the kind of computer I want to get for home use!

I've been thinking of something like that for a while, but I didn't know how to properly mount the LCD onto the side.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

actually i ran into some problems as mentiond above. The screen is already verythin and i though of mounting it behind the case side but the HDD bay was there so i had to switch plans. to mount the screen behind the case wall i though of getting little corner pieces from homedepot or a hardware store and bend them into shape so they looked like this ---\_____ .

So i had the problem with the space what i did is take 3m heavyduty foam tape(still cut the hole int he case side) placed the back where the electronics and cablecomes out from the screen inside the computer then the very outside part i took the 3m heavyduty foam tape and taped it/glued it and also made some brackets for the inside. so make sure u get a big case and plan ahead


----------

